# Pork Butt in the new propane smoker



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2013)

The long weekend was a perfect time to break in the new propane smoker. In addition to the Pork Butt, I did a full Brisket Packer and a Brisket Flat.

10 lb Pork Butt trimmed and rubbed with Carolina Style Rub Some Butt. Preheated the smoker to 250-275* and used Hickory and Cherry (since I was smoking Brisket).

I did spritzed the butt periodically with a mixture of Apple Juice, Cowboy Candy Jalapeno Syrup and Capt Morgan's. I had a pan under it with Chef Jimmy's Smoky Au Jus (which I modified) for pork by using ham broth base, added some brown sugar and apple cider vinegar.

I have to say I'm lovin this propane smoker. It took the butt 12.5 hours to reach 200* IT had some awesome bark and pulled beautifully. Really cut the time from using the MES40.













IMG_20130527_081342_428a.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















IMG_20130527_081924_455a.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















4 hours.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















12.5 hrs done.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















Close Up.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















Fell apart.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















IMG_20130528_113919_985a.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013


















IMG_20130528_113942_010a.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ May 29, 2013






I then drizzle the "Au Jus" over the meat and toss it all together.

This one turned out far better than any I have previously done!!!!!!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## s2k9k (May 29, 2013)

That pork looks Awesome Alesia!!! Glad that gasser is working finally!!!


----------



## roller (May 29, 2013)

That Butt looks great !!!!


----------



## goingcamping (May 29, 2013)

That's one nice butt...I need to make me a propane smoker *sigh*!

You know, I'm only about 20min away?

~Brett


----------



## turnandburn (May 29, 2013)

Very nice! How did u like that Carolina style rub some butt rub? I almost got some last weekend but I haven't seen anyone else use it to get a real review...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful butt Alesia!

Love the Q-View!

Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Dave...I love this smoker! Gotta post the briskets I did too. 


S2K9K said:


> That pork looks Awesome Alesia!!! Glad that gasser is working finally!!!


Thanks Roller!


Roller said:


> That Butt looks great !!!!


I can tell you I love it. Yep I'm up near Woodland Park.


goingcamping said:


> That's one nice butt...I need to make me a propane smoker *sigh*!
> 
> You know, I'm only about 20min away?
> 
> ~Brett


Thank you! Rock picked the rub up on one of his Hardware store forays. Figured I'd try it on some pork chops first and they were very good, so on the butt it went. Not real sweet, which I like, and has that Carolina flavor, which I also like. 


TurnandBurn said:


> Very nice! How did u like that Carolina style rub some butt rub? I almost got some last weekend but I haven't seen anyone else use it to get a real review...


Thanks Bill!


PGSmoker64 said:


> Beautiful butt Alesia!
> 
> Love the Q-View!
> 
> ...


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Looks amazing!  I am tickled you are liking the smoker!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cant wait to see the brisket!

Kat


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

Looks great Alesia!  Nicely done!

Red


----------



## goingcamping (May 29, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks Dave...I love this smoker! Gotta post the briskets I did too.
> Thanks Roller!
> I can tell you I love it. Yep I'm up near Woodland Park.
> Thank you! Rock picked the rub up on one of his Hardware store forays. Figured I'd try it on some pork chops first and they were very good, so on the butt it went. Not real sweet, which I like, and has that Carolina flavor, which I also like.
> Thanks Bill!



Ace Hardware? They Actually have a ton of BBQ rubs, sauce and accessories! i have one (Centennial and GOG) about 2 blocks away!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Kat. Posted a new thread in Beef and on my FB.


KathrynN said:


> Looks amazing!  I am tickled you are liking the smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SR!


SeenRed said:


> Looks great Alesia! Nicely done!
> 
> Red


I think he got ours at the one off 21st or the HUGE one up Circle...it is awesome!


goingcamping said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave...I love this smoker! Gotta post the briskets I did too.
> ...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2013)

Bark on the Butt is Marvelous looking.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Bark on the Butt is Marvelous looking.


Thanks Stan! The bark was to die for!!!!


----------

